# Takemitsu



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

Just listening to Takemitsu for the very first time, _A Flock Descends Into the Pentagonal Garden_, and I'm liking what I'm hearing. What's good, where to go? I could stumble around in the dark; perhaps I should?


----------



## MrMeatScience (Feb 15, 2015)

Try the Viola Concerto. One of his best works, for my taste. The Requiem is another masterpiece, but from the opposite end of his career (written in his 20s). Really though, I haven't heard anything of his that wasn't worth hearing at least once.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

_From me flows what you call time_ and _November steps_ are musts. Excellent composer, I heard a lot and it's all worthwhile.


----------



## 1996D (Dec 18, 2018)

In the last movement he actually creates a good structure, which is quite unique considering it was written in 1988.


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> _From me flows what you call time_ and _November steps_ are musts. Excellent composer, I heard a lot and it's all worthwhile.


Oh wow, I've just listened to _From me flows what you call time_ and it's blown me away. What an incredible piece of work. Breathtaking!


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Also checkout Dreamtime.

A wonderful composer, to be sure.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Requiem for Strings


----------

